# OPPO 103 HDMI Issues



## ascanio1

I am very happy of my Oppo BDP-103 performances except for 2, very annoying, problems:

1.
Sometimes the image flickers off for an instant. It does it every 10 or 20 seconds and the problem won't go away by switching off/on: I have to unplug the device for at least 10 seconds.

2.
Every time that I start a movie in Netflix or from a USB Pendrive, there is no sound. I need to press "mute" and then "unmute" on the original remote. It won't clear the problem if I press mute/unmute on the Logitech Harmony it must be done from the original remote. I already reset 3 times my Logitect remote via the web interface. I even deleted and recreated the devide and the activity... but it didn't help. This does not happen with Blueray but it happens even worse with Apple TV iTunes (via HDMI input selction). When I watch though AppleTV it will mute even if I press only pause.

I have written to Oppo but no reply! Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Greenster

*Re: OPPO Unveils New Improved Universal Blu-ray Players: BDP-103 and BDP-105*

Your second problem sounds like a Hdmi Handshake issue. My Sony does this as well. One thing that I have found that works for me, is to turn on the receiver first and have it start up then turn on any device inputing into it a few seconds latter. Hope it works for you.


----------



## ascanio1

*Re: OPPO Unveils New Improved Universal Blu-ray Players: BDP-103 and BDP-105*

Thanks for your help!

I can't do that because all devices are switched on automatically by the remote control (Logitech Harmony) which choses the sequence and the interval.

Today I even bought a new HDMI cable but with no result! I wish that Oppo would fix these problems. It used to be a much better brand! My previous multimedia didn't have these problems.

Any other idea for a solution?


----------



## natescriven

It may not be super simple but you can change the order in which devices power on and the delays through the Harmony software. I did it for my Brother but it was a while ago.

Edit: it is actually pretty simple. Click 'Settings' under the activity you want to edit and then select 'Review the order in which devices are powered on.' You can then use the arrows to change the order.


----------



## natescriven

And if you want to add a delay, go to 'Settings', then 'Review the settings...' 'Add more control of options...', keep advancing until you get to 'Custom Actions'. Here you can add actions such as a delay for either powering on or off your devices. Hope this helps.


----------



## ascanio1

*Re: OPPO Unveils New Improved Universal Blu-ray Players: BDP-103 and BDP-105*

@ natescriven
Thanks. I'll try but, unfortunately, the order in which devices are powerd makes no difference: I already tried Greenster's advice to no avail.


----------



## ascanio1

*OPPO malfunction BDP-103 won't work with HDMI cable*

Incredible but true!

My Oppo BRP-103 player won't work with one HDMI cable to the A/V but requires 2 separate cables: 1 to the display and another 1 to the A/V receiver!

I contacted Oppo which recognized the malfunction and sent me a fix but then said that this is how it should work and they can't fix it!

UNBELIEAVABLE !!!


----------



## tnargs

*Re: OPPO malfunction BDP-103 won't work with HDMI cable*

Doesn't sound like there is anything wrong to me. You need to look more closely at the manual, regarding the optional use of the 2 HDMI outputs for sound and picture combined, or one for sound and one for picture.


----------



## ascanio1

*Re: OPPO malfunction BDP-103 won't work with HDMI cable*

No, it is clearly a malfunction.
Other players work perfecrly with one HDMI going from the player to the A/V receiver and then from the receiver the sound is diffused from loudspeakers and the video is transferred to the projector via another HDMI.
Oppo requires one HDMI to the A/V receiver for sound and a direct HDMI link to the projector.


----------



## Savjac

*Re: OPPO Unveils New Improved Universal Blu-ray Players: BDP-103 and BDP-105*

This is quite interesting indeed. I have the Oppo and one cable is all I need and it runs to the processor which extracts the sound and video and then a separate cable runs from the processor to the television.
Now, since my processor does not pass HDMI 1.4 signals, this means I cannot pass a 3D image and in that case I run one cable to my 3D display and one cable to the processor but under normal conditions, i.e., only one cable is needed.

In addition, sometimes when equipment connected via HDMI starts up, there is a handshake issue and there may be some blinking and the display may go dark, but they come on rather quickly. Also, if one item in the HDMI chain gets turned off, there may also be a momentary blink of audio and video, usually no more than a second or two.


----------



## ascanio1

*OPPO defective BDP-103 won't work with single HDMI cable*

@Jack,

Yes, exactly!

I had other players hooked up with that very same HDMI cable going to the same input on the same A/V Receiver. Everything always worked perfectly, just as you described.

When I told Oppo of my problems, this was their reply: "This is an issue with the receiver, not the player, that is causing you to have to remove the HDMI cable between the receiver and the display and route the player direct to the projector"

Would you believe it?

Not only: I am well within the one year warranty period and Oppo refuses to pay for the shipping to inspect it!

Beware: Oppo is no longer what it used to be.

I am alredy displeased with the fautly device. But I can accept that statistically it may happen. What I cannot accept is this kind of replies trying to shrug off the problem and, worse of all, the refusal to assist me properly even though I'm covered by the warranty!


----------



## natescriven

*Re: OPPO defective BDP-103 won't work with single HDMI cable*

Maybe what's causing confusion is that running two HDMI cables (one to the receiver and one to the display) is considered a 'feature' of this model. I wouldn't want to set it up that way, but my understanding is that the '103' can optimize one for audio and the other one for video. 

Here is a section of the manual: 


> The BDP-103 provides a “Dual HDMI” connection to make sure you can enjoy the highest possible video quality and resolution, in addition to high bit rate audio content. You can use the included HDMI cable to connect the HDMI 1 output to your HDTV and use another HDMI cable (not included) to connect the HDMI 2 output to your receiver by setting the Dual HDMI Output option in the
> Setup Menu to Split A/V (see page 53 for details). In this way you can utilize the dedicated video processor available for the HDMI 1 output, and allow your receiver which has no HDMI 1.4 inputs to work without any loss to the digital audio signals.


If switching 'Dual mode' off doesn't work, than it sounds like you have a defective unit.


----------



## tnargs

*Re: OPPO defective BDP-103 won't work with single HDMI cable*



ascanio1 said:


> I had other players hooked up with that very same HDMI cable going to the same input on the same A/V Receiver. Everything always worked perfectly, just as you described.
> 
> When I told Oppo of my problems, this was their reply: "This is an issue with the receiver, not the player, that is causing you to have to remove the HDMI cable between the receiver and the display and route the player direct to the projector"
> 
> Would you believe it?
> 
> Not only: I am well within the one year warranty period and Oppo refuses to pay for the shipping to inspect it!
> 
> Beware: Oppo is no longer what it used to be.
> 
> I am alredy displeased with the fautly device. But I can accept that statistically it may happen. What I cannot accept is this kind of replies trying to shrug off the problem and, worse of all, the refusal to assist me properly even though I'm covered by the warranty!


I'm not sure if you are just on an anti-Oppo mission in this thread, or if you want your problem sorted.

I have made plenty of online purchases where the warranty says the buyer will pay for shipping to return warranty jobs, and the vendor will pay shipping for returning the repaired unit to you. It is not unusual. So what are the stated terms on your Oppo warranty? If Oppo are complying with those terms, you have no complaint, and we have nothing to 'beware'.

Why haven't you paid to send it back for inspection? Do you want your unit fixed or not? Sort out who pays for shipping later: if Oppo are breaking the terms of their own warranty, I am sure it can be sorted -- especially if the unit is actually faulty. If they are right and it's a 'false alarm', then they are entitled to make you pay for shipping *both* ways.

Don't you have a friend nearby with an AVR that you can take your unit to him and see if the problem is happening with his unit too?

Also, have you reset the factory defaults for your player? And installed the latest firmware?

I have reviewed your posts in this thread and they are a litany of one problem after another, then criticism of Oppo's lack of support. Because of this, I am not entirely sure how genuine you are. I am more interested in trying to help you get your player up and running in your system than listening to what you say about Oppo. And please, stop using your Harmony remote with your 103 until you have all the problems sorted out. Take that factor out of the equation.


----------



## Sonnie

*Re: OPPO defective BDP-103 won't work with single HDMI cable*



ascanio1 said:


> @Jack,
> 
> Yes, exactly!
> 
> I had other players hooked up with that very same HDMI cable going to the same input on the same A/V Receiver. Everything always worked perfectly, just as you described.
> 
> When I told Oppo of my problems, this was their reply: "This is an issue with the receiver, not the player, that is causing you to have to remove the HDMI cable between the receiver and the display and route the player direct to the projector"
> 
> Would you believe it?
> 
> Not only: I am well within the one year warranty period and Oppo refuses to pay for the shipping to inspect it!
> 
> Beware: Oppo is no longer what it used to be.
> 
> I am alredy displeased with the fautly device. But I can accept that statistically it may happen. What I cannot accept is this kind of replies trying to shrug off the problem and, worse of all, the refusal to assist me properly even though I'm covered by the warranty!


I have moved this to a thread of its own. You were getting the other thread way off topic.

Please also refrain from making statements like, "Beware: Oppo is no longer what it used to be." You cannot classify a company like this because of one issue... or even a few issues. OPPO has been an excellent company with outstanding service for too long to all of the sudden be branded such as you describe because of an issue you are having.

What is your AVR and what other player(s) have you had connected to this particular AVR vis HDMI that worked properly?

If there is an issue with the unit, it is unlikely they will be able to fix it by email or by phone, it will have to be sent in.

If you have to send a product in for warranty, in most cases, you have to pay the return shipping. The manufacturer will repair or replace it and send it back to you. So, until you have done this, you really have no complaint with their service. 

Before you send it to them... try another HDMI cable, another HDMI input on your AVR and make sure you have the audio and video assigned properly in the AVR. Double check that it works with another player if you have one. After this is done, if you still have an issue, box it up and ship it to OPPO and let them fix it. This is the proper thing to do... not come to a forum and make unwarranted derogatory remarks against the company when they have not done anything wrong.


----------



## ascanio1

*Re: OPPO defective BDP-103 won't work with single HDMI cable*



natescriven said:


> Maybe what's causing confusion is that running two HDMI cables (one to the receiver and one to the display) is considered a 'feature' of this model. I wouldn't want to set it up that way, but my understanding is that the '103' can optimize one for audio and the other one for video.
> 
> Here is a section of the manual:
> 
> 
> If switching 'Dual mode' off doesn't work, than it sounds like you have a defective unit.


I'm now travelling, when I'll return home (Feb 11th) I'll try your suggestion. Sounds plausible! i hope that you're right! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## ascanio1

*Re: OPPO defective BDP-103 won't work with single HDMI cable*



tnargs said:


> Don't you have a friend nearby with an AVR that you can take your unit to him and see if the problem is happening with his unit too?


Yes, I did and also in his system the Oppo 103 unit does not work as a Media Player!



tnargs said:


> Also, have you reset the factory defaults for your player? And installed the latest firmware?


Yes. Oppo recognized the malfunction and send me a firmware update but it did not fix the problem. So they took the easy way out: instead of fixing the problem they simply said that they don't consider it a problem and it's too bad that the industry standard does not agree with them!



tnargs said:


> And please, stop using your Harmony remote with your 103 until you have all the problems sorted out. Take that factor out of the equation.


When I use the original remote the problem does not change: every movie which I play from Netflix requires me to un-mute.



tnargs said:


> I'm not sure if you are just on an anti-Oppo mission in this thread, or if you want your problem sorted.


And I'm not sure that you don't have any direct or indirect interests in Oppo. It would not be the first time that a forum member is asked to quench a criticism from other members. Sometime companies even offer favours in echange of being defended. I would not be surprised if Oppo tried this!



tnargs said:


> I have reviewed your posts in this thread and they are a litany of one problem after another, then criticism of Oppo's lack of support. Because of this, I am not entirely sure how genuine you are.


And I'm not entirely sure that you're genuine in your support offer! There are no reasons to doubt my good faith unless some one specifically asked you to do so. Why would I (or anyone else) post false problems? I welcome any test/exam: *Oppo 103 is not an industry compliant media player* and buyers hould beware before they spend their money!



tnargs said:


> I have made plenty of online purchases where the warranty says the buyer will pay for shipping to return warranty jobs, and the vendor will pay shipping for returning the repaired unit to you. It is not unusual ... cut ... and we have nothing to 'beware'


I couldn't careless for what is or is not written in the warranty! When I buy a device I expect it to work without having to pay if it does not for repair or shipping! I also offered to bring it to their stores, personally, and they refused!



tnargs said:


> Why haven't you paid to send it back for inspection? Do you want your unit fixed or not? Sort out who pays for shipping later: if Oppo are breaking the terms of their own warranty, I am sure it can be sorted -- especially if the unit is actually faulty. If they are right and it's a 'false alarm', then they are entitled to make you pay for shipping *both* ways.


Oppo is willing to pay for shipping both ways (as they should) but only if they determine that it malfunctions according to their standards and not according to if industry standards! They then warned me that being forced to connect using 2 HDMI cables is not considered a malfunction and that why I warn buyers that *Oppo 103 cannot be used as a Media Player*!

There is no point to send it in if they are going to send it back saying that using 2 HDMI cables is normal and then ask me to pay for shipping on top of not repairing it! The whole point for sending in the device is to fix that problem! Am I stupid to spend money to send it in when they already told me that they won't fix it?


----------



## ascanio1

*Re: OPPO defective BDP-103 won't work with single HDMI cable*



Sonnie said:


> What is your AVR and what other player(s) have you had connected to this particular AVR vis HDMI that worked properly?


My AVR is an Onkyo.
WD TV, Roku and AppleTV all worked perfectly with the same cable and the same layout.



Sonnie said:


> If there is an issue with the unit, it is unlikely they will be able to fix it by email or by phone, it will have to be sent in.


I agree. But I refuse to pay for shipping!



Sonnie said:


> If you have to send a product in for warranty, in most cases, you have to pay the return shipping.


This is not true. If the player is defective I should not pay a single cent! I paid the full price for it and I expect it to function properly without paying for fixing it.

Besides, I offered to take it, personally, to their stores and they refused.

They know that they can't fix it! It's as simple as that. It's a design flaw and they even wrote to me, 2 times, that they will fix this. The problem is that they will fix it in the course of the life of the player. I need to use it now, not when they please! That's why I warn readers. Oppo knows that the 103 model cannot work as Media Player!




Sonnie said:


> Before you send it to them... try another HDMI cable, another HDMI input on your AVR and make sure you have the audio and video assigned properly in the AVR.


I bought 2 new cables.
I tried them in all 3 HDMI inputs in the AVR.
I checked the Audio/visual assignments - besides, they worked perfectly with other media players.



Sonnie said:


> Double check that it works with another player if you have one.


I did. I tested the Oppo 103 at a friend's home and the same problem happens in his system too. Different display and different AVR!



Sonnie said:


> After this is done, if you still have an issue, box it up and ship it to OPPO and let them fix it. This is the proper thing to do...


I tried. Oppo refuses to fix it. They say that having to use 2 HDMI cables, one for audio and one for video, is not considered a fault!



Sonnie said:


> Not come to a forum and make unwarranted derogatory remarks against the company when they have not done anything wrong.


My remarks are not unwarranted and they are not derogatory as they correspond to truth and I welcome any test/exam.
Oppo has done something wrong: Oppo falsely represented their unit as being a media player without mentioning that to do so you need a second HDMI cable!



Sonnie said:


> Please also refrain from making statements like, "Beware: Oppo is no longer what it used to be." You cannot classify a company like this because of one issue... or even a few issues.


 I'm sorry but I don't agree. I take full responsibility for my statements. It is up to individual forum members to read and decide if Oppo is what it used to be or if it has become a poor manufacturer with poor support. It is not up to moderators to protect the good (bad) name of a manufacturer. Let Oppo reply to my posts and let Oppo defend itself (if it can). There is not need to censor my posts.

I wish someone had warned me before I spent my money!

It is I who complains that you make derogatory and unwarranted remarks about my post... I finds all these posts very "peculiar"... even moving the post so that it's less visible... vested interests?

You may delete or censor my post: you won't offend me. You will only be offending your own forum for hiding the truth. If you have nothing to hide, put my posts back into the right thread, where reviews are posted!


----------



## Kal Rubinson

*Re: OPPO defective BDP-103 won't work with single HDMI cable*



ascanio1 said:


> My AVR is an Onkyo.


Can you tell us which Onkyo? Since Oppo says that it is a problem with your AVR, the particular model information is quite relevant.


----------



## ascanio1

*Re: OPPO defective BDP-103 won't work with single HDMI cable*



Kal Rubinson said:


> Can you tell us which Onkyo? Since Oppo says that it is a problem with your AVR, the particular model information is quite relevant.


Hi Kal,
I'm travelling now. On February 11th I'll be able to give you the exact model number.

However... it is rather irrelevant as this same unit works perfectly with Roku, WD LiveTV and AppleTV. Therefore, even if there were to be an incompatibility between the Onkyo and the Oppo it would still be the Oppo that would be responsible for the problem... don't you think?

It stands to logic that if the Onkyo wokrs fine with all other industry compliant devices and the Onkyo itself is industry compliant, then it is Oppo that has to adapt and not blame other devices. Don't you agree?


----------



## Mike0206

Just to add to this warranty thing, I had an HDMI switching issue in my receiver that I was not aware of. It was actually causing two speaker terminals to not produce sound. It needed a whole new HDMI board. The problem was only discovered when I tried hooking up 2 additional speakers into the front wide/assignable terminals. I thought it was loose terminals so I took it in 80 miles away to the closest marantz repair center and then they told me it was an HDMI issue not the terminals. The HDMI board was not sending proper signal to 7.1 configuration. I then had to pay for the product to be shipped to marantz nationwide service center to perform the actual repairs. So I drive 80 miles to the service center locally, not real local, then had to pay shipping to get it repaired under warranty. The receiver was only 10 months old. I'm not upset at all doing any if that cause the unit is fixed and works properly. I think it's great that oppo said they would pay shipping both ways if it was indeed a defective unit. However I would seriously look into the receiver being the culprit as well if I were you. Those HDMI boards can just all of a sudden go out and cause weird stuff to happen. It may even happen with a certain device and not others.


----------



## Kal Rubinson

*Re: OPPO defective BDP-103 won't work with single HDMI cable*



ascanio1 said:


> Hi Kal,
> I'm travelling now. On February 11th I'll be able to give you the exact model number.
> 
> However... it is rather irrelevant as this same unit works perfectly with Roku, WD LiveTV and AppleTV. Therefore, even if there were to be an incompatibility between the Onkyo and the Oppo it would still be the Oppo that would be responsible for the problem... don't you think?
> 
> It stands to logic that if the Onkyo wokrs fine with all other industry compliant devices and the Onkyo itself is industry compliant, then it is Oppo that has to adapt and not blame other devices. Don't you agree?


What you say is superficially logical but there are no real industry standards that are universally observed.


----------



## nordraw

*Re: OPPO defective BDP-103 won't work with single HDMI cable*

Sounds like you should just get another HDMI cable and run two like they suggest. If that solves the problem then you have no problem. Seems like a simple fix to me. I agree you shouldn't have to do this but it beats sending it back and all the heart ache that comes with it.


----------



## ascanio1

Mike0206 said:


> Just to add to this warranty thing ... cut ... I then had to pay for the product to be shipped to marantz nationwide service center to perform the actual repairs. ... cut ... I'm not upset at all doing any if that cause the unit is fixed and works properly.


I'm glad for you that you're happy to drive 80 miles plus pay for shipping.

I am certainly not! And no sensible buyer should accept such an obligation after having paid the price for a functioning unit because, under all US State laws, an item has to function for the use for which it's advertized or repaired (free of charge) or substituted or refunded.

*Oppo 103 does not funciton as a Media Player.*



Mike0206 said:


> I think it's great that oppo said they would pay shipping both ways if it was indeed a defective unit.


Oppo did not offer to pay for shipping both ways: this is the problem!

Oppo would pay only if Oppo deems the unit to be defective, regardless of the industry's standard. Then, in a follow up email, _*Opppo recognizes the design fault *_and will try to fix it "during the player's life span" but adds that they do not consider using 2 HDMI cables as a defect!

This means that they are unable or unwilling to fix it now. I was advised by a lawyer to ask for a price reduction as the unit sold by Oppo does not meet the advertised specifications and Oppo is not willing to repair it.



Mike0206 said:


> However I would seriously look into the receiver being the culprit as well if I were you. Those HDMI boards can just all of a sudden go out and cause weird stuff to happen. It may even happen with a certain device and not others.


As I already wrote in other posts, I am certain that it's not the AVR's HDMI board because it works with all other media players. Besides, as I already said, *Oppo confirmed that it is a design flaw* and that Oppo will try to fix it "during the player's life span". There is no need to look further for the cuprit. That's ahy I am very angry! Oppo recognizes that the problem is a design flaw but they refuse to consider it a "defect"!

Being obliged to use 2 HDMI is a defect!

Anyway, I am looking for a lawyer who will agree to represent me on success fee basis. So far I only found one lawyer in Ohaio who would have represented me, on the basis of Oppo's emails which I forwarded to him but, unfortunately, I need to find a lawyer in California. He advised me to show how this unadvertised design flaw causes damages because I have to either renovate my living room (to lay a second HDMI cable) or buy a new unit. I am travelling now, but once home I will look for consumer support organizations' lawyer.

Do you have any advice which is not apologetic of Oppo's behaviour?


----------



## ascanio1

*Re: OPPO defective BDP-103 won't work with single HDMI cable*



Kal Rubinson said:


> What you say is superficially logical but there are no real industry standards that are universally observed.


Logic is not superficial.
Logic is either logic or not.

Besides, check wikipedia. The HDMI standard is clearly descrbed. And it's called "standard" exactly so that it's universal! Dooh! Would it not be preferable to adopt a more unbiast approach and examine if Oppo complies to the HDMI standard rather than posting in support of Oppo saying that the standard is not universal?

Who cares if it's universal or not. If I buy a device which uses HDMI, I want the convenience of HDMI! No? Is it not more interesting to discover the facts? Is it not in HTS and it's interest to find out if Oppo 103 has or has not a design flaw? Regardless of if the HDMI is a universal standard or not! Does Oppo work as all other brnads?

No! _Oppo does not function as all other brands! Period._ I'm not complaining that it doesn't. I'm complaining that it's not advertised!

One of the reasons why the HDMI standard was created was to reduce the number of connections, not to use 2 HDMI cables and Oppo 103, simply does not support this!

I sincerely do not understand why so many here on Home Theatre Shack are biast in favour of Oppo.

So far nobody has asked me to post the correspondence or to examine my layout... I am only reading posts which suggest that Oppo is not at fault. *Oppo itself recognizes their design flaw! Oppo itself states that using 2 HDMI is not a defect!*

I feel that no one here is really interested in this case but rather everyone is interested to protect Oppo...


----------



## Mike P.

> Any advice?


Clearly the Oppo player does not meet your specific needs. Sell it and buy an player that does. Just my opinion.


----------



## ascanio1

*Re: OPPO defective BDP-103 won't work with single HDMI cable*



nordraw said:


> Sounds like you should just get another HDMI cable and run two like they suggest. If that solves the problem then you have no problem. Seems like a simple fix to me. I agree you shouldn't have to do this but it beats sending it back and all the heart ache that comes with it.


You are 100% right!

The problem is that I designed my living room to hide the projector and the devices behind a wall and the cables run inside that wall. The guys who laid the cables were not HT experts and used a housing wide enough only for one HDMI connector head (maybe the cable itself would pass, but not the head). To go along with Oppo's request to use 2 HDMI is not possible unless I renovate the living room!

That's why I'm so upset. If that were not necessary, I would not care...

So I asked Oppo to reimburse me half the price so that I can buy a device that works with one cable only or to repair the device.

I think that my request is fair. I am not making a point out of spite, as I think that people here believe. I am making a point because I designed my HT based on the industry standard.

Be honest, would you not be upset in my position, after designing a hidden HT and after having your wife lamenting, all the trouble of renovating, etc...??


----------



## Savjac

Good Morning, at least here it is.

I am not a moderator but I would respectfully request that your words be less negative, especially about Home Theater Shack. I can say, without hesitance that no one I know of at HTS is going to support something that knowingly does not work. They are honest people to a fault.

I must ask, perhaps once again, not what the brand of your receiver is but what MODEL number it is.
I understand Onkyo but which one, for example, Onkyo TX-SR309 or whatever yours happens to be. I am not sure what to think but is it possible that your receiver cannot pass true HD material. I understand the Roku etc, but those are not truly HD in the grand sense of things.

Also may I ask what format are you using for music that is on your thumb drive ?


----------



## Savjac

*Re: OPPO defective BDP-103 won't work with single HDMI cable*



natescriven said:


> Maybe what's causing confusion is that running two HDMI cables (one to the receiver and one to the display) is considered a 'feature' of this model. I wouldn't want to set it up that way, but my understanding is that the '103' can optimize one for audio and the other one for video.
> 
> Here is a section of the manual:
> 
> 
> If switching 'Dual mode' off doesn't work, than it sounds like you have a defective unit.


If this is what you are referring to then I do not think Oppo has done anything wrong. I have done this and for what it was designed to do, it works very well.


----------



## Kal Rubinson

*Re: OPPO defective BDP-103 won't work with single HDMI cable*



ascanio1 said:


> Logic is not superficial.
> Logic is either logic or not.


Agreed and that is why I said your argument was superficially logical as it only appears to be. For example, there have been several HDMI standards and more will come.



> I sincerely do not understand why so many here on Home Theatre Shack are biast in favour of Oppo.


The answer is that many of us have had long experience with Oppo players and not experienced difficulties with the products or the company.



> So far nobody has asked me to post the correspondence or to examine my layout...


Not so. At least two of us have asked for the model of your avr and a full description of your setup.


----------



## Savjac

Ok I may be wrong here but in viewing the AVR under your signature, it is clear that it does HDMI 1.3. So no problem there, unless you are trying to pass an HDMI 1.4 signal and then it will not work which is why the two cables come in handy. Are you trying 3D or perhaps trying to up covert to something your AVR will not handle ?

Additionally, and I am not sure it matters and hopefully someone will correct me, your projector will not accept 1080P if you are trying that. So as Kal mentioned, twice, maybe a good description of your layout would help us all.

So maybe change the settings in the Oppo to output a different resolution and maybe toggle between bitstream and PCM in the player and see what happens. If that is not good to you, I am not sure what to suggest.


----------



## Mike0206

Savjac said:


> Ok I may be wrong here but in viewing the AVR under your signature, it is clear that it does HDMI 1.3. So no problem there, unless you are trying to pass an HDMI 1.4 signal and then it will not work which is why the two cables come in handy. Are you trying 3D or perhaps trying to up covert to something your AVR will not handle ?


 I was just about to ask the same thing. I have one HDMI cable from my oppo bdp-103d going to my AVR and from AVR to my TV. I play everything perfectly fine no issues whatsoever. 3D, 2D it does not matter. Everything passes through from the oppo using one cable. The only time you would need two cables from the oppo is if your display is 3D but your AVR is not. The oppo in that way passes video directly to display for 3D and audio to AVR.


----------



## ascanio1

My posts are being deleted thus Home Theatre Shack moderators are compressing my freedom of expression and my ability to prove my point.

I ask the forum moderator to copy, in public, why I'm being censored. This is the 2nd post which is being censored and I did not break any of this forum's rules.

Am I hurting Home Theatre Shack's interests in some way by exposing Oppo?


----------



## ascanio1

Mike0206 said:


> I was just about to ask the same thing. I have one HDMI cable from my oppo bdp-103d going to my AVR and from AVR to my TV. I play everything perfectly fine no issues whatsoever. 3D, 2D it does not matter. Everything passes through from the oppo using one cable. The only time you would need two cables from the oppo is if your display is 3D but your AVR is not. The oppo in that way passes video directly to display for 3D and audio to AVR.


I am unable to reply as my posts are being censored even though I am not braking any forum rules.


----------



## ascanio1

Savjac said:


> Ok I may be wrong here but in viewing the AVR under your signature, it is clear that it does HDMI 1.3. So no problem there, unless you are trying to pass an HDMI 1.4 signal and then it will not work which is why the two cables come in handy. Are you trying 3D or perhaps trying to up covert to something your AVR will not handle ?
> 
> Additionally, and I am not sure it matters and hopefully someone will correct me, your projector will not accept 1080P if you are trying that. So as Kal mentioned, twice, maybe a good description of your layout would help us all.
> 
> So maybe change the settings in the Oppo to output a different resolution and maybe toggle between bitstream and PCM in the player and see what happens. If that is not good to you, I am not sure what to suggest.


I am unable to reply as my posts are being censored even though I am not braking any forum rules.


----------



## ascanio1

*Re: OPPO defective BDP-103 won't work with single HDMI cable*



Kal Rubinson said:


> Agreed and that is why I said your argument was superficially logical as it only appears to be. For example, there have been several HDMI standards and more will come.
> 
> The answer is that many of us have had long experience with Oppo players and not experienced difficulties with the products or the company.
> 
> Not so. At least two of us have asked for the model of your avr and a full description of your setup.


I am unable to reply as my posts are being censored even though I am not braking any forum rules.


----------



## ascanio1

*Re: OPPO defective BDP-103 won't work with single HDMI cable*



Savjac said:


> If this is what you are referring to then I do not think Oppo has done anything wrong. I have done this and for what it was designed to do, it works very well.


I am unable to reply as my posts are being censored even though I am not braking any forum rules.


----------



## ascanio1

Savjac said:


> Good Morning, at least here it is.
> 
> I am not a moderator but I would respectfully request that your words be less negative, especially about Home Theater Shack. I can say, without hesitance that no one I know of at HTS is going to support something that knowingly does not work. They are honest people to a fault.
> 
> I must ask, perhaps once again, not what the brand of your receiver is but what MODEL number it is.
> I understand Onkyo but which one, for example, Onkyo TX-SR309 or whatever yours happens to be. I am not sure what to think but is it possible that your receiver cannot pass true HD material. I understand the Roku etc, but those are not truly HD in the grand sense of things.
> 
> Also may I ask what format are you using for music that is on your thumb drive ?


I am unable to reply as my posts are being censored even though I am not braking any forum rules.


----------



## ascanio1

Please ask moderators to allow me to post within Forum rules and allow me to express my opinion. I am not using foul language and I am not braking any rules. If someone feels that I unjustly offended him, let him reply to me.

There is no need to censor me.


----------



## Sonnie

,It is quite apparent that you really did not want help and would rather be banned, so one of our administrators has granted you that wish and lowered his banhammer on you. However for the record, I respond as follows so that others will clearly see that we do not put up with nonsense such as this.

There are several members who tried to help you, but you failed to supply them with the requested information.

I personally edited out your foul language violation. It was one word where you attempted to evade our language filter, which was replaced with "upset" in your final sentence of post #26. This is the ONLY thing that we have edited in any of your posts. We do not edit any posts unless it is a violation of our rules.

You continued to make unwarranted accusations. Your claims of a design flaw are NOT clear and incontrovertible, as you suggested. You never furnished all of the info requested by others so that they might be able to make a reasonable decision as to your claims.

You inappropriately called our reputation into question. The fact that we are not waving a red flag at an OPPO product when one person is unhappy with them or their product, in no way warrants you attacking our reputation. There is no doubt that I am personally biased towards OPPO, and I suspect several others are as well. They are a fine company and have great products. I own two of their BD units and really like them. They have made a LOT of people very happy. And yes... we indeed protect our sponsors from frivolous attacks, as best we can. If there is a genuine issue with a product we will certainly try to help a customer, but that customer also needs to be reasonable and cooperative in order to expect a reasonable solution. You have not been cooperative, as is clearly evidenced.

You stated you did not agree with having to pay return shipping to OPPO (if indeed it needs warranty work - if it does not, your disagreement is moot), yet you agreed to their warranty when you purchased their product, as the warranty is clearly available on their website and indicates it must be sent to them postage prepaid (if it has to be shipped). The fact that you do not like the terms, does not constitute reason to bash the company or their warranty. If you do not like the terms of a warranty, do not buy the product to begin with. To buy it and then bark at it is silly.

As far as this thread, if we did not want it visible, we would have deleted it, not moved it to its own thread so that we could try to help you with your issue. You were derailing the review thread. That thread is for review discussion, and not for getting long drawn out help for an issue that involves more than just the OPPO. This involves your home installation and perhaps your Onkyo receiver. A thread of its own is where it belongs. If you had an issue with that, you should have brought it up to us privately instead of embarrassing yourself publicly.

You showed very little respect for this forum and the members trying to help you. It was becoming apparent that you were realizing you were in the wrong here and therefore started the nonsense falsely accusing our staff of censoring your posts. Anyone can see right through the silliness of your above posts... and it is the kind of nonsense that will not be tolerated here at HTS.


----------

